# OH NO.. Upside Down Kitty Kat Looks so SAD!



## cgipson1 (Dec 28, 2011)

My girlfriend was holding my cat like a baby, and he was looking at me upside down! Yea... I HAD to shoot it! lol! Doesn't he have gorgeous eyes?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Bitter... you are a good man!


----------



## Desi (Dec 29, 2011)

You had time to bust out the umbrella?  Damn, that cat must have been comfortable.   And yes, cute eyes.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Desi said:


> You had time to bust out the umbrella?  Damn, that cat must have been comfortable.   And yes, cute eyes.



hahaha... I was actually shooting some portraits at home... and then was trying to get some shots of the cats jumping against a lit white background. When we were through, my GF picked up my cat for a cuddle.. and that is when I got the shot. Koko actually has gold eyes.. just like the shot. Must come from his Serval ancestor.  Thanks!


----------



## mishele (Dec 29, 2011)

lol What a cute shot!! You made me smile.....thanks!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

mishele said:


> lol What a cute shot!! You made me smile.....thanks!!



Mishele, your photos have made me smile many times... especially your lovely flower shots. I am glad you liked it!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 29, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> ......... and then was trying to get some shots of the cats jumping against a lit white background. ..........



Wait.......... what?!?!?

You think cats are gonna do what *you* want?


----------



## mishele (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, thanks bud!! :hug::


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ......... and then was trying to get some shots of the cats jumping against a lit white background. ..........
> ...



hahaha... I DID get shots of the cats jumping against the white background! They are very obedient felines! 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/267040-koko-savannah-white-blue.html#post2432778


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2011)

Your cat - it needs 180degree rotation 

it also appears to have springs in its legs!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Overread said:


> Your cat - it needs 180degree rotation
> 
> it also appears to have springs in its legs!



Hmmm... will consider that! lol


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 29, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> hahaha... I DID get shots of the cats jumping against the white background! They are very obedient felines!



Not obedient........... just easily amused.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha... I DID get shots of the cats jumping against the white background! They are very obedient felines!
> ...



hahaha... yea, well... my girlfriend is pretty deadly with a feather, for sure!  <wink!>  lol!


----------

